# Repticon Tampa - October 5 & 6, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
October 5 & 6, 2013

Where:
Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Tampa Show:
After three years in alternate venues (the Harborside Center in Clearwater, the USF Sundome in Tampa, and the Manatee Civic Center in Palmetto), Repticon is proud to have hosted the return of the ORIGINAL Tampa show to its longtime home at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa held in the Charles M. Davis Special Events Center, a clean and brightly lit modern facility that offers exhibitors and attendees an upgraded building in a familiar location. In June 2009, this phenomenal show ran to enormous crowds that were enthusiastic about the sold out vendor offerings. In 2010, after a great show at the USF Sun Dome in February, Repticon returned twice to the now permanent home for this show, and the Florida International Reptile Show, aka Repticon Tampa, will now stay at the Fairgrounds! It ran three times in 2011 & 2012, so be back in 2013 for this great and most dynamic of all Repticon Shows!

For more information: Repticon Tampa Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Anybody from dendroboard going to be vending at this show in two weeks? 
If so what do you have?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My son and I will be vending. Unfortunately, we won't have any different selection than the show in Lakeland.
Under the Canopy always vends the Tampa show. Might want to send an email to Tom and Jane and ask what they'll have.
You should also PM Bill Schwinn. I believe he has a few rarer morphs. AFAIK he is not well enough to attend, but I'm sure he can send frogs to the show with a friend.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

AFAIK, what is it ?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Common Bill, you need to get hip to all the acronyms.

As far as I know, AFAIK


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome! I'm looking for some thumbs now so I'm just trying to plan ahead a little bit


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

So far at Rays tables of Bromeliads I will have Melanogaster and Hydei, nice cultures.Bill


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a Groupon offer for this show. Two adults and two kids for $15. Would still be a good deal for just two people.
Repticon Deal of the Day | Groupon Tampa Bay Area

Hope to see some of you this weekend.


----------

